# My New 1987 Alweld



## ozarkroots (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey! I'm brand new to the website because I just bought a new boat. I've done a couple restoration projects in the past. This morning I picked up this 1987 Alweld 1648 with a 75 Merc 50hp jet drive. The trailer sucks but I got the whole package for $1000. I feel like its well worth the money. I have to fix a fuel line leak and also the bottom of the boat has several dents from bouncing around on shoals but besides that all it needs is whatever I can dream up. I look forward to using all of your expertise as I work on this thing!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 15, 2010)

Welcome roots.What a find.Looking forward to see how you fix'er up.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome Ozark.....Nice find. Looks a lot like my first tin. That reminds me...I need to finish that deck and sell her.

I think you'll find that you will really like it around here.


----------



## sum-kina (Aug 16, 2010)

roots, 
looks like you found a real nice fixer upper! with the huge part already there....
how does the motor run, or have you tested it yet?
looks like it could use a lil tlc and shell be ready for the water!!

WELCOME ABOARD


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 17, 2010)

I love that boat. I've never seen an Alweld here in MN. Are they made in your area? The transom looks like it could take a solid fuel rocket and not bend. Good luck.


----------



## Stove Iron (Aug 22, 2011)

I believe Alwelds are still made in Longsdale, AR boat 2-1/2 hours west of Memphis, TN. Any updates on your fixer upper?


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice Rig man!!

Will be interesting to see what you do with it!!


----------



## optaylor823 (Aug 22, 2011)

Great find. Can't wait to see what you with it.


----------

